# Du lịch ngoài nước > Khách sạn >  Nha Trang - Khách Sạn THIÊN MÃ , Đường Trần Phú Đối Diện Biển (Giá Rẻ Tại Nha Trang).

## linhtrantravel

*Nha Trang - Khách Sạn THIÊN MÃ , Đường Trần Phú Đối Diện Biển (Giá Rẻ Tại Nha Trang).*

*Thông tin khách sạn.*


Lời đầu tiên *KHÁCH SẠN THIÊN MÃ* xin gửi lời chào thân ái và lời chúc tốt đẹp nhất đến Quý Khách.
*Khách sạn thiên mã, địa chỉ : 96A6/6 Trần phú – Nha Trang* là khách sạn đạt *tiêu chuẩn quốc tế 1 sao*, *khách sạn có 27 phòng kinh doanh với sức chứa 90 khách* với nội thất sang trọng, đầy đủ tiện nghi, phòng rộng, thoáng mát, điều hòa nhiệt độ, tủ lạnh, tivi truyền hình cáp, máy tắm nước nóng/lạnh, Wifi miễn phí. Khách sạn nằm trên đường trần phú là con đường đẹp nhất của thành phố nha trang ,khách sạn đối diện với công viên nước phù đổng, gần Chợ Đêm, yên tĩnh, an ninh tốt. Gần các chợ chính của thành phố, siêu thị lớn nhất Nha Trang nên rất thuận lợi cho việc mua sắm, ăn uống gần các nhà hàng, quán bar, cà phê. Có bãi đậu xe rộng rãi, an toàn, thuận tiện.


*Khách sạn thiên mã , địa chỉ : 96A6/6 Trần Phú của chúng tôi gồm có 4 loại phòng:*


*- Phòng đơn 1 giường (1m6) có giá là :220.000 VND*



- *Phòng đôi 1 giường (1m6), 1 giường (1m2) có giá là :250.000 VND*



*- Phòng đôi 2 giường (1m6) có giá là :300.000 VND*



- *Phòng 3 giường (1m6) có giá là: 350.000 VNĐ*


*Quý Khách có nhu cầu cần đặt phòng vui lòng liên hệ với khách sạn chúng tôi* 
*Khách sạn Thiên Mã .*
*Địa chỉ: 96A6/6 Trần phú – Nha Trang .*
*Điện thoại : 0583.521.271*

*Fax: 0583.523.138*
*Hotline : 0914103100 , 0988855544*
*Gmail: taudulichnhatrang@gmail.com*
*Yahoo: taudulichnhatrang@yahoo.com*

*Tại đây khách sạn sẽ cung cấp các dịch vụ để phục vụ cho việc du lịch của quý khách trong thời gian lưu trú tại nhà nghỉ như : giặt ủi, cho thuê xe máy giá rẻ, tàu lửa, xe khách (đưa đón tận nơi), đặt vé Vinpearland giá ưu đãi . Vé tham quan du lịch tour đảo, nơi tham quan trong và ngoài thành phố .

Chúc Quý khách có một chuyến tham quan và nghỉ dưỡng thật tuyệt tại Nha  Trang .*

----------


## nhatranghotel

*Thiên Mã* Hotel. Giá rẻ(*220k-250k-300k-350k*). Giảm giá nếu ở 3 ngày trở lên. *Đc: 96A6/6 Trần Phú Nha Trang. Sdt: 0583.521.271.*

----------


## linhtrantravel

*Nha Trang - Khách Sạn THIÊN MÃ , Đường Trần Phú Đối Diện Biển (Giá Rẻ Tại Nha Trang).
*

----------


## linhtrantravel

*Thiên Mã* Hotel. Giá rẻ(*220k-250k-300k-350k*). Giảm giá nếu ở 3 ngày trở lên. *Đc: 96A6/6 Trần Phú Nha Trang. Sdt: 0583.521.271.*

----------


## linhtrantravel

*Nha Trang - Khách Sạn THIÊN MÃ , Đường Trần Phú Đối Diện Biển (Giá Rẻ Tại Nha Trang).*

----------


## kohan

Nội thất đẹp giá tốt, chúc đông khách!

----------


## linhtrantravel

*Nha Trang - Khách Sạn THIÊN MÃ , Đường Trần Phú Đối Diện Biển (Giá Rẻ Tại Nha Trang).*

----------


## thenino

Nếu đi du lịch đà nẵng bạn ghé thăm khách sạn Drana nhé

----------


## linhtrantravel

*Thiên Mã Hotel. Giá rẻ(220k-250k-300k-350k). Giảm giá nếu ở 3 ngày trở lên. Đc: 96A6/6 Trần Phú Nha Trang. Sdt: 0583.521.271.*

----------


## dung89

Không biết rẻ đến mức nào  :Big Grin:

----------

